# Approximately how many days a year are you on your boat?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Approximately how many days a year are you on your boat?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Every day for the past 2 years.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

All of them for us, too, minus just a few weeks while replacing the laminate & rebuilding the electrical system.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Interesting split so far - we're in the 70 - 85 days/yr range.... but I suspect this poll will have an inherent inaccuracy as inactive boaters (less than 50 group) will be far less likely to vote. Their lack of interest is probably going to include venues such as Sailnet.

Based on observations at various marinas in our area, I'd have to think that many boaters are in the "under 25 days/yr" group.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm one of the less than 50, but hope to change that this year. Now that I have a boat to sleep on.


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

Normally we have spent over 200 days on the boat since 2001; however, in Feb 2007 I had a total knee replacement so we were not on the boat last winter and this winter we also stayed home to enjoy a new granddaughter (our first grandchild). Hopefully we will be back on the boat full time this coming August.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

This season we will be our first without a big boat within the past 14 years. But, among the past 3 boats we've kept at our marina, we literally lived on the Nauticat during season - sleeping aboard at least 5 days a week for 5 months, averaging 3 nights/week on the hook. That put us in the 150-199 category.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

in New England, i find it hard to justify being away from the boat during the months of April-September. But within reason, for the grass grows at mi casa, and the lien holder at the house requires "general up keep" and that means mow the lawn once a month even if it doesn't need it.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*You'll be hard pressed to find many New Englanders..*

On their boat more than 50 days if they have M-F jobs. I am pretty much on my boat every weekend both days. If one get's their boat in the water in early May and pull it late October, there are about 25 weeks in bewteen. May 1 to Nov 1 is the season up here.

We bought our boat at the end of June last year in the water, got three sails on it before we went to Europe for weeks and had the boat pulled in early October. Even so, I still got 20 sails in and when I commented to other folks, they said that was a huge amount. Many only got out a handful of times (under 10) here if their weekend sailors.

My cousin is in the Chesapeake and he has a about a month longer season and he still may only get out 50 times a year.

DrB


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I guess we were the exception to that N.E. observation, since our house is only 5 minutes from the marina and my office, 15 minutes away. It's easy to commute to work and go home on occasion. Once home though, we looked at each other and asked - "what the heck are we doing here"?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

With the short season (6 Months if lucky) and the 7-4:30 hours we take what we can get. Not as many days as we would like, but we don't miss any weekends on board.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paloma is in Puerto Isabella and is the water yeararound and sailing is great all 12 months, but we're in Fort Worth (aka Cowtown), 570 miles north, so it's tough to get to the boat more that a long weekend ever month or so.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Im not excited about it but Im not ashamed to be it the less then 50 class...I paid cash for it and money dosent grow on trees so I must be doing something with my time... 

You could have added an under 25 category and I might be in that too...


I will most likely be busy as usual this summer and fall as thats my time to make hay.......Why cant you all build your houses and roads in the winter and give me the summer off... ....but such is the life I chose...So I live with it


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

365 days, she's my biznotch


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

same 365 days, even when hauled out for service and cleaning


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

full time, cruising.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you say it...oh ya!...Bite me you guys... 


In 8 years I hope to make it 180 or so...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

everyday for us


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

365... it's my home.

It isn't a home without 2 mini-schnauzers


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

Now that I'm retired. Almost everyday, during the sailing season for Michigan. 5-6 months.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

since im only 15 minutes away, im usually there 2-3 days a week


----------



## jbstack82 (Sep 18, 2002)

I miss my boat


----------



## Scubajeep (Nov 13, 2007)

Now that my kids are a little older (5 and 8) I'm hoping to increase my sailing days from around 20 to 50 +.

Todd H
Thibodaux Louisiana


----------



## dmalar (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been living aboard for the past 4 years or so in Port Credit, Ontario, Canada, so I've been on my boat for something like 1400 days - but given the long winters, I've got nowhere near that amount of time actually sailing!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Since I live on her. I am there 365. Use to take off for 6 months at a time to sail, but opening a new business changed that. Only got away for 23 days in June 08. Quick trip to Staniel Cay, and back to work!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Live aboard should have been one of the options. I live aboard and have only slept off the boat twice in the last year, actually I didn't really sleep, the bed just didn't move right.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

almost every day on vacation..but its ninety miles to the ocean....so I sail when I can..looking for a larger boat but in no hurry....wheeee....


----------



## svOhJoy (Nov 20, 2008)

10 - 15 days per month, year round.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Every day from the end of November to June. Every weekend in the summer.


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Time out*

1


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

*Michigan Weather Keeps me Away*

Less then 6 months in the water and still manage about 60 days a year.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

all day, every day, except when snorkling, or beachcoming!!!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i am on board 365 days per year since 1990. only time i leave my boat for any length of time is to sail in opb.


----------



## aventius (Sep 9, 2010)

Where's the option for not enough?


----------



## ovive (Sep 9, 2010)

Not nearly enough


----------



## genoa (Sep 25, 2010)

20 days top... can't afford longer stay...


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

genoa said:


> 20 days top... can't afford longer stay...


365 days min.......I can't afford less of a stay....even the cheapest "room to rent" is more expensive the living on the boat. Boat is out for the winter and I am still on board, but...land just doesn't move right.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

My employer flexible with how I use my vacation, so any days the wind is up and it's not raining I leave work at noon and make it to the boat with food, drink, ice and guests by one o'clock.
I like it


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a 4 - 6 month sailing season here (Saint John nb ca) and when the boat goes in the water home becomes a place to do laundry and collect mail until the boat gets hauled. I have never counted the days but I enjoyed every one. A bad day on the water beats a great day ashore.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

If it wasn't for that oh so inconvientent winter thing..... It would be far more than 60 days a years, that and the one hour commute each way.... Darn other commitments!


----------



## tyler en cavale (Mar 18, 2015)

Its Kind of loaded funny question. It seems that the people who only get to the boat 50 days a year actually sail 50 days a year. I think the question should be how many days do we get underway. I'm mostly a full time cruiser. I leave the boat for cycling trips and passing out at festivals, what have you. It's march and I've "checked in" six times. My average sail is a bit over 100 miles.. With an occasional race that only gives me about 10 days of sailing so far. I would likely get out more if all that oil in the bilge would finally grow a motor.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't read all the replies, and it was probably mentioned, but some of us live where there is only a 4-5 month season...

Even getting out on the boat every weekend, all weekend, is still less than 50 days a year...


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

Squidd said:


> I didn't read all the replies, and it was probably mentioned, but some of us live where there is only a 4-5 month season...
> 
> Even getting out on the boat every weekend, all weekend, is still less than 50 days a year...


I usually get 4-5 months too, but this year I think it's going to be a bit less. This is how my boat looks today. We're in the middle of our second late winter blizzard in 4 days. Almost three feet fell just today.
This **** won't be gone until August lol.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

True dat, I had to think about how many days I actually get out. I am good for about once or twice a weekend, and 2-3 times a week, actually sailing... Some of those sails are 2-3 hours, some are all day long. But I can't put in the water until the first week of May, and must be out by the 2nd week of October. The rest of my time is wasted here, waiting for the lake to go liquid again.


----------



## LetsGetWet (Sep 29, 2017)

roughly 5 of every 7 days so far, but then I just got her and most of those days are repair / maintenance / just plain work while on the trailer


----------



## gonecrusin (Aug 23, 2016)

Not enough but we will be full time cruising next year.


----------



## Kely Norton (Oct 19, 2017)

Roughly 10-15 days,


----------



## sailorsr05 (Jan 24, 2018)

administrator said:


> Approximately how many days a year are you on your boat?


Not enough!


----------



## Frank_R (Jun 11, 2020)

sailorsr05 said:


> Not enough!


This is the only correct answer! :grin


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

So I answered this poll 12 years ago. My average time then was roughly 1 day a week for 6 months out of the year, now I'm about 1.5 days a week all year round.
2008 poll, dredge alert.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting how this thread keeps coming back from the dead. I guess I didn't have anything to babble about when I vote, and I can't recall what I said since it would depend on which iteration of the poll I came in on.

My average has definitely gone up over the years. In 2008 it was more like one to two months. Since selling our land home we now average six to seven months on board.

... except this year, which will be zero, thanks to Covid craziness .


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

365/yr since 1994 .... except for the last 5 months ..... Thank God we're back on board now.
Dirt People Scare me, they're all frikkin insane !


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

What does "on you boat" mean? How much time counts?


----------

